# A little advice please =)



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, just wondering if you guys could give me some advice? I was supposed to get a Irish draught x Shire in September, but has to pull out as we are moving home.

I'm currently 20 stone (approx 280lbs). I am on a diet at the moment, so loosing weight. 

I was thinking of getting a pure shire, but i know they cost a lot, and it's hard to find tack for them. But i love the breed, because they're big and gentle. (and of course beautiful)

So, I was wondering what other breed of horse would take my weight. I love tall, big horses, so i'd prefer someing that'd grow 15hh or over, and are likely to be friendly.

I'd be very greatful of any advice!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, if it helps at all, i'm 5'8 tall.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

have you thought of a Shire cross


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Tall does not necessarily = good for weight bearing. It is a common misconception that full drafts are always a good choice for a heavier rider. It does not matter if you ride a 15hh or an 18hh horse as long as they have good bone, a short back and a strong loin coupling. 

Traditionally, here in NA, pure drafts are bred quite long and lean if they are "hitch" or show bred - you might find working bred drafts to be a bit more suitable. Mine is a (what we presume) percheron cross of some type but she has such a short back that a western saddle to fit her that doesn't interfere with her hips is difficult to find!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

You should look at percheron crosses - I love them. I've worked with several and they've all been very willing and super loveable  .....and I'm just partial to percherons!!!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Mules are the best for heavier riders. Their backs are usually naturally stronger, and I really recomend one


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

You can get a regisitered shire filly for like 1.5k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, you'd probably do a lot better with something with a short(er) back and short legs. I wouldn't go for tall long legs, unless they're wide and thick. 

Good luck on horse finding!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A mule! what a great idea!

Belgiam QH cross are somewhat common in NA. I bet that would work.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> A mule! what a great idea!
> 
> Belgiam QH cross are somewhat common in NA. I bet that would work.


Thanks!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Shonee, you didn't make it plain in your post that you are a 5ft8 , 20 stone/280lb - woman. You are a big girl that's for sure.

Finding a horse which can carry your weight won't be too difficult - any of the 
draught breeds should be able to carry you at the walk and trot.
A Shire, a Clydesdale a Suffolk Punch, a Percheron will all be up to weight
and they will usually stand at around 16 hands. As for price well, you'll get what you pay for.

However. A big draught horse is a lot of hairy beast to manage. If they want to go to the right, then off to the right they will go And if they don't fancy moving at all then you won't get them to move. As for jumping and dressage, well they are not the breed to choose.

These heavy horses are special and you ask them to do as you wish - you can't demand. Communication skills are everything.

Now before you rush off and buy what can prove to be a very expensive animal to feed. May I suggest that you ask whoever it is teaching you to ride to discuss with you what sort of horse will suit your level of riding skills.

There are a lots of trekking centres in Wales. Get on the phone - you tell them about your size weight and experience and go off for a week to ride whatever horse they reckon will carry you. Some centres will have a rider weight limit of around fourteen stone but much will depend on your level of riding expertise. 

You never know, they might even sell you a horse.


----------

